
Show HN: Docs2Book – Distribute your Google Documents in a whole new way - rajasimon
https://docs2book.com/
======
rajasimon
I've created the Docs2Book because I wanted to share my resume to recruiters
without burden. And I've saw that huge E-Book distribution so broken so
Docs2Book is just to solve in that space.

You create e-book in Google Docs and using Docs2Book to distribute to your
audience.

Feedback welcome.

~~~
brechmos
May want to proof read your site... "Distribute your e-book in a hole new
way." :)

~~~
rajasimon
Hey saw that too. I don't know how I missed. Changing now...

